# going to try my first attempt and DA this weekend



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

*first attempt at using the DA ***updated with pics.*

deleted


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you'll be ok with those areas using a spot pad but I dont know if you have any?

How long do you reckon you'll be working on it over the weekend? and to what level of correction. I'm just interested as I'm planning on starting once I get some more stuff in from Polished Bliss but I was looking at doing it over 4 weekends and 2 stages using 3.02 and 85RE


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Will_G said:


> I think you'll be ok with those areas using a spot pad but I dont know if you have any?
> 
> How long do you reckon you'll be working on it over the weekend? and to what level of correction. I'm just interested as I'm planning on starting once I get some more stuff in from Polished Bliss but I was looking at doing it over 4 weekends and 2 stages using 3.02 and 85RE


hmm spot pad, i just got the SFX pads. would a spot pad clean up those stone chips then?
i'll wash and and clay the panels on the saturday afternoon and put the car in the mancave until sunday, I reckon i could give it a 4-5 hours sunday.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

If this is your first time expect to spend a lot longer than that as you'll no doubt find the first few attempts quite feeble.

You'll be surprised at how aggressive you can be with a DAS6. I litterally put my body weight into it on stubborn area's and have never had a problem.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

No the spot pads are much smaller around 80mm for getting into awkward areas like your bumper. You do also need a smaller backing plate too though around 75mm from memory

As for the stone chips there is a good guide on here for them and scratches. I havent attempted it yet however. I was told it was safe enough to go over them.

As for the time, I realise you're splitting it over the two days but I'd plan to take a bit longer on the machine polishing. Having read this thread it brought it home to me how long this actually might take.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> If this is your first time expect to spend a lot longer than that as you'll no doubt find the first few attempts quite feeble.
> 
> You'll be surprised at how aggressive you can be with a DAS6. I litterally put my body weight into it on stubborn area's and have never had a problem.


thats good to here, what car was you doing?. the golf isnt in too bad a shape its more stone chips to be honest with some light swirling and the honda has lots of swirls but its black and several people have said that it soft paint.
so even around curves etc on bumper there are no issues?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Will_G said:


> No the spot pads are much smaller around 80mm for getting into awkward areas like your bumper. You do also need a smaller backing plate too though around 75mm from memory
> 
> As for the stone chips there is a good guide on here for them and scratches. I havent attempted it yet however. I was told it was safe enough to go over them.
> 
> As for the time, I realise you're splitting it over the two days but I'd plan to take a bit longer on the machine polishing. Having read this thread it brought it home to me how long this actually might take.


thanks, yeah i did see that stone chip thread a week or so ago, made me want to attempt it. I will also do it again next weekend, but its just this weekend i'm limited as i'm having driveways contractors round to talk about a driveway which generally results in an hour of lost time etc.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

ok car has been washed, and clayed and dried again, so its in the garage and i'm goint to start taping it up. just going to watch one more you tube video as i was unsure if i should tape the side protection bars on the door (there colour coded) and also the door handles (colour coded aswell) and also can i go around curves with it?

exicted but worried!!! lol


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow. My thinking would be take your time, find out how much correction and how far you need to go on the pads/compounds one one panel to get the level of correction you want first before trying to tackle more


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

cheers, well tried it, spent 6 hours today doing it, managed to get half the car done, will give a go early tomorrow and hopefully i may just be lucky to get the car completed.

i'm surprised actually on how hard you have to work it, its almost as if nothings happening much. Much more confidence in it now and realise its going to take some doing to ruin the paint. really come up well.

I used the sonus yellow pad with Merzerna PO85RD3.02 (PF 2500) and P106FA (SF400)with the sonus orange pad to finish.
Ive got PO85RD (FF3000) aswell but never tried it out, i dont suppose that will give any better finish will it?

some questions if i may, once the paint is corrected and ive got the following on the shelf and and not sure at what stage they are applied.

chemicals guys Blitz
chemicals guys pro detailer 
Blacklight
collinite 476 wax

now i was going to apply the Blitz and then the collinite. but thinking the blacklight might be a better option.

will try to upload some pics that i took earlier. not mind blowing but then the paint was pretty good with light swirls.

heres some pics...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks good. I ordered the DAS-6 Pro from CYC yesterday and will be using it next weekend (first go at machine polishing), if i can get it looking like that then i'l be happy.:thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

samwh91 said:


> Looks good. I ordered the DAS-6 Pro from CYC yesterday and will be using it next weekend (first go at machine polishing), if i can get it looking like that then i'l be happy.:thumb:


lol i was like you during the week, honestly i dont think there is anything to be afraid of, if anything i would have preferred a slight more abrasive compound and my arms ache!!!!

good luck next weekend.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good 

On the wax it's up to you really. I've never used either of them however a quick google and on CYC website it says to put blitz over your wax not the way you said.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you will be fine on those marks, the cars paint does not look to bad, nice colour plus clean as well.


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

stolt said:


> lol i was like you during the week, honestly i dont think there is anything to be afraid of, if anything i would have preferred a slight more abrasive compound and my arms ache!!!!
> 
> good luck next weekend.


Thanks, I went for Gtechniq P1 so hopefully this will do the job. Hopefully i will get some pictures up when its done.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Will_G said:


> Looks good
> 
> On the wax it's up to you really. I've never used either of them however a quick google and on CYC website it says to put blitz over your wax not the way you said.


thankyou, didnt spot that. ok will try that tomorrow then.

does anyway have any thoughts on perhaps the blacklight then the wax, heard blacklight is slightly abrashive so perhaps best not to apply to the paint that has just been corrected?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Stolt, I wouldnt put 476s over anything, its best on its own as it has a cleaning action.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Stolt, I wouldnt put 476s over anything, its best on its own as it has a cleaning action.


oh ok thanks for pointing me in the right direction. so much to learn

thanks. right well i'm going to go out now and start the other side. thanks to everyone.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so was back out there at 9am this morning, and managed to get the whole car done. put some sealant on her and also a coat of wax aswell... bloody weather reports says its going to rain all week, shes tucked up in the garage right now and after doing all that i dont want to take her to work tomorrow, she can life life in there lol

so basically quick run down, wheels were cleaned with autosmart wheel cleaner, she was washed with megs gold class shampoo, then clayed using bilt hamber clay, dried using a waffle weave drying cloth. Moved her into the garage as it started to rain and wind was getting worse.

i used the merzerna medium compound and power finish with dual action polisher, first attempt this weekend. bascially got the hang of it now and now know that VW paint is pretty tough and its important to keep the pad wet, mine dried quite a bit and i didnt get the full benefit i dont think. anyhow i might get a slightly more agressive compound to try.
was using the sonus sfx pads, yellow for cutting, white then orange as final finish, thinking the hex pads ive seen, might help on some decent marks on the car and make the job easier.

after the merzerna was cleaned off i used chemicals guys pro detailer gave her a light mist and wiped off, some chemical guys blitz sealant and then collinite 476's wax on top. used some rain x for the windows too.

Ive got some poorboys wheel sealant but didnt get enough time to do then, although still used some quick detailer on a pad and gave them a quick wipe over then buffed off.

think she came up quite well, paint wasnt too bad to start off with and ive got a couple of small dents to sort out.

also some poor attempt at filling stone chips from the previous owner, been reading lots on wet sanding so ive got a touch up kit on order and i'm going to fill them then wet sand down then stick the machine polisher on the, (wish me luck!)

anyone took a few more pics, sorry there are quite a few..


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Good photos, good results, lovely car and very jealous of your garage!

Not sure on how 476 reacts with sealants. I know it's pointless putting it over things like SRP and most glazes as it'll just clean them right off. 

Any one know how 476 and sealants go together?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Good photos, good results, lovely car and very jealous of your garage!
> 
> Not sure on how 476 reacts with sealants. I know it's pointless putting it over things like SRP and most glazes as it'll just clean them right off.
> 
> Any one know how 476 and sealants go together?


Does 476 really remove srp?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

It's got solvents in it as far as most are aware. Solvents will remove most things.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like nice results! Not trying to be picky just helpfull, but your front tyre treads look a little low? bit hard to see in the pics mind..


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

organisys said:


> Looks like nice results! Not trying to be picky just helpfull, but your front tyre treads look a little low? bit hard to see in the pics mind..


wel spotted, its the outside edge i think (well hope its been sorted now) but after having the new wheels put on in september last year the place that put them on didnt put enough pressure in the tyres, so ive filled them up, i hoping thats all, before the new wheels were fitted i had no issues with the tyres and the car doesnt pull either side when driving.


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

As someone else who has never tried using a DA, seeing the results you obtained has given me confidence!

Easter weekend (weather permitting...) my DAS6, Lake County Tangerine pads and Menzerna 203s will be in action...!

David


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I think people are too scared of DA's. It's very very hard to do damage with them. 

I also think those that are a bit scared think you have to treat it with far more respect than it deserves and as a result, end up spending for ever and an age doing it. 

I corrected almost a whole X5 last weekend bar the roof and bumpers. In a 7 hour polishing session. With a non pro DAS6. 

How? Becuase I put some back into it. Stolt - guessing by the progress you made and the results you got - you did the same?
Probably spent an hour getting over the fear factor and then cracked on?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I think people are too scared of DA's. It's very very hard to do damage with them.
> 
> I also think those that are a bit scared think you have to treat it with far more respect than it deserves and as a result, end up spending for ever and an age doing it.
> 
> ...


yeah admittedly it did take me longer ive got a honda frv (nighthawk black) to do this weekend (see i'm addicted now) and its bigger car and softer paint although i reckon i'll get it done quicker. like you say i think you really have to go at it, i had quick a scratch on my quarter panel an di think it took 5/6 passes before it went, not completley but its hardly noticable and as it was my first attempt I was happy with it. 
One thing after reading all the how-tos and watchign the youtube videos was spray the pad with water quick detailer, it really helps the product move around around, i reckon i had the pad to dry for the first couple of panels although didnt cause me any problems its longer to do it.

Would like to try some different pads and see how they work etc.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> It's got solvents in it as far as most are aware. Solvents will remove most things.


Does colli 845 remove srp also??


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I've no experience with any other Collie, just the 476s. 

I used it to wax my new wheels recently and did it indoors, the room stank of solvents for days


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a cracking attempt for first time, i really do like your R32, nice and shiny plus the wheels really set the car off for the good, credit to you.

How long did the detail take from start to finish, judging by the results, every minute was worth it, very well done, plus thanks for posting.


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I think people are too scared of DA's. It's very very hard to do damage with them.
> 
> I also think those that are a bit scared think you have to treat it with far more respect than it deserves and as a result, end up spending for ever and an age doing it.
> 
> ...


I admit it is not knowing how much pressure to apply to the DA that is my biggest concern. Well - I think it will be more than I was expecting!

David


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> That's a cracking attempt for first time, i really do like your R32, nice and shiny plus the wheels really set the car off for the good, credit to you.
> 
> How long did the detail take from start to finish, judging by the results, every minute was worth it, very well done, plus thanks for posting.


thankyou, think i was lucky maybe with the original hard VW paint. but yes i'm really happy aswell. however i must have spent every spar eminute on these forums reading about peopels reviews on products and looking at the different cars etc and how the products perform on the different cars etc.I use to look through this particular forum and look at the 50/50 splits and show my kids and the missus and keep saying look at that, amazing finish!! nevertheless they werent that impressed as me!!!

i reckon it took me 15/16 hours in total, which i guess isnt too bad. to be honest i cant wait to do the honda


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tinyflier said:


> I admit it is not knowing how much pressure to apply to the DA that is my biggest concern. Well - I think it will be more than I was expecting!
> 
> David


It's bes to have an idea what you're dealing with first.

Single stage paint - be very gentle. 
Modern paint + clear coat - less gentle
Modern german paint + clear coat - hammer and tong!

With my E46 and my mates X5 I was litterally pressing my body weight onto the machine (with menzerna cutting pad and polish) 
When I got to some scratches I was even focussing on them with the edge of the pad to repeatedly smooth out the scratch.

Here's an example.

Few obvious scratches on the bonnet









If you look, you can see where they are, but hardly visable now


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

Have an MG ZT (Trophy Blue) so is base colour plus clearcoat which I understand is not especially hard.

I don't have any scratches just lots of washing swirls to cope with.

I suppose it will be a case of if at first the swirls don't disappear then have another pass and press harder!

David


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Tinyflier said:


> Have an MG ZT (Trophy Blue) so is base colour plus clearcoat which I understand is not especially hard.
> 
> I don't have any scratches just lots of washing swirls to cope with.
> 
> ...


yeah if its just swirls they will come out really easy (look and me acting the expert! lol) honestly the swirls wont be an issue, anythign larger and they will be or they were on my VW. having said that, a few passes and they did clear up pretty good, take your time use the less 'cutting compound' to start with and see how you get on. goodluck


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

If your polish and pad combo is too light it wont touch the swirls really. 

I started on mine with a mid polishing pad and mid polish (Menz orange pad and PF2500 polish) and it made no difference after 2 passes. 
Only when I stepped up to the white pad with FG500 did it really do the trick.

Saying that, the first two worked fine on my mates 06 X5.

I reckon an MG will be easier to work than a BMW so I would suggest give it two passes on a medium polish/pad combo and work from there. It may mean you need to use the medium combo to fix the swirls then another polish with finishing products to refine it to a glossy finish.


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers guys - all good feedback, much appreciated.

Polished Bliss has recommended Menzerna 203S on Lake Country tangerine pads, finishing off with Auto Finesse Tough Coat.

There are countless combinations of pads, cutting compounds, polishing products, LSP etc which would do the job, I'm going with PB's proposal and ... just have a go!

If it works out -I'll post pics, if it doesn't ...:wave:

David


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

IMO, detailing world needs a graph/table showing all common pads and their cutting and all common polishes. 

Although that would take some serious research!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i think thats half the problem, you try a pad and compound combo and it works then maybe reluctant to try something next to see if it works, i guess with pros they get samples alot of the time to try out but someone like me in few times that i will do it on my cars probably wont want to buy lots of products that would possibly produce a bad result when you have success with products you first used.

having said that i want to get some samples sizes of different stuff. i really want t get some prima amiga for the black honda i'm doing at the weekend.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

stolt said:


> i think thats half the problem, you try a pad and compound combo and it works then maybe reluctant to try something next to see if it works, i guess with pros they get samples alot of the time to try out but someone like me in few times that i will do it on my cars probably wont want to buy lots of products that would possibly produce a bad result when you have success with products you first used.
> 
> having said that i want to get some samples sizes of different stuff. i really want t get some prima amiga for the black honda i'm doing at the weekend.


With the prices of pads it's an expensive gamble for the average hobbiest to try something else.

I'll report back on Prima, got a bottle being delivered today and detailing an R32 GTR this weekend :buffer:


----------



## RandomAccess (Mar 23, 2011)

This isn't exactly what you are looking for but might be of some use.

http://www.dano.pocketrubbish.com/detailing/productchart.htm


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

I done my M5 last week with a da and various menz polish and hexlogic pads,


----------

